# Freshly shed BRB, Lola



## buffcoat (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's some "new skin" pics of Lola. Sorry about the crappy photos. I only had my cell and I didn't turn on the flash. 















Thanks for looking. I really can't wait til she gets bigger

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice got a small one myself, how old is she.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## buffcoat (Jan 12, 2013)

Endeavour said:


> Very nice got a small one myself, how old is she.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...



She was born in May, so, 8 months give or take. 

She's my first one. For the longest time I was nervous about keeping them because of the heat to humidity requirements. She seems to be happy so I guess its all good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 12, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> She was born in May, so, 8 months give or take.
> 
> She's my first one. For the longest time I was nervous about keeping them because of the heat to humidity requirements. She seems to be happy so I guess its all good
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Must admit I did a load of research before getting mine. Some people would have you believe that their husbandry is a lot more difficult to maintain than it actually is. They are cracking snakes though and mine is really mellow.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------

